# India Fantails



## Chilangz

Here are some pics of my Indian Fantails.


----------



## Chilangz

Here are some more


----------



## Lovebirds

Your birds are very pretty and clean. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh they're beautiful! I LOVE indian fantails. They're my favorite show type pigeons 
Now if I could just find some thailand fantails like my dad had, I'd be happy.


----------



## warriec

They are good, well propotioned. Good breeders and can be used as pumpers. i always wonder with such big tails how they can breed so well


----------



## Pigeon lower

so people cut off some of there tail in breeding season like one i had gotten only had a half tail


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The tail isn't as much of a problem as the thick fluffy feathers around the vent.
I had a problem with my fantails getting fertile eggs once, but trimming down their feathers helps a lot. 
If you let them out enough, fantails can get surprisingly quick when flying around. They look funny with that huge tail hanging down as they hover from the ground to the roof of the loft


----------



## Pigeon lower

yes i use to have 4 but i gave them away and my americans ill probally get some more when i can get room atm all i need is my pair of woe in the spring from a breeder and some white cocks


----------



## warriec

Fantails look good in the garden, they cant fly much - maybe around 10ft up at max so mostly stay on the ground and rocks. if yoy dont have a cat or a dog they look good in the garden especially when the shake there heads


----------



## jbangelfish

*Indian fans are good breeders*

They don't have nearly as many tail feathers as do our American or Show Fantails. You should not have to clip their tails (the Indians) for good breeding.

They are a very beautiful and graceful pigeon and come in many spectacular colors. I love how the breed has not been ruined by show people and they are able to fend for themselves, have no ridiculous head tremors and they are able to see over their chests. Granted, they are not great fliers who can outfly a falcon but they are far better off than the show fans of the US.

If you breed enough of them, some will develop tails that come forward and split over their head. There is at least one in the photos. This bird really should not be bred from but everybody does.

It's interesting to see how the leg feathers have gone beyond what is called groused to a nearly muffed variety. I suppose that someday they will be muffed as well. I have noticed the same thing with Lahore photos.



Bill


----------



## upcd

*Love them*

Indain Fantails are my most favorite breed. And white babies are so pretty


----------



## Charis

upcd said:


> Indain Fantails are my most favorite breed. And white babies are so pretty


I am inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Whitefeather

Your fantails are absolutely beautiful.  

It seems all the Indian Fantails I've seen look to be on the petite side. 
Then there's our *X-large* Beautiful.  
I'm wondering if there is any such thing as a Indian Fantail 'runt' variety. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis

AZWhitefeather said:


> Your fantails are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> It seems all the Indian Fantails I've seen look to be on the petite side.
> Then there's our *X-large* Beautiful.
> I'm wondering if there is any such thing as a Indian Fantail 'runt' variety.
> 
> Cindy


Do you know how much our Beautiful weighs now?


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon

Nice fantails! I'm planning on breeding them pretty soon. Thanks for sharing!
By the way, do fantails ever set? I've hered of all breeds setting except for fantails.


----------



## Whitefeather

Charis said:


> *Do you know how much our Beautiful weighs now?*


A lot!   

Seriously, I don't know. I don't have a scale.


----------



## Chilangz

Not yet, I have not weighed them yet.


----------



## Skyeking

They sure are lovely, I think they are so graceful looking.


----------



## Grim

All breeds of pigeons set their eggs. You only find the non setting birds with some of our domestic chickens, and ducks. I think thats what made you think they might not set.


----------

